

RIABench - Benchmarks for Rich Internet Applications - yread
http://www.timo-ernst.net/riabench-start/

======
yread
A thesis of this guy [http://www.timo-ernst.net/2010/09/a-scientific-
performance-c...](http://www.timo-ernst.net/2010/09/a-scientific-performance-
comparison-flexflash-vs-javafx-vs-silverlight-vs-javascript/) comperehensive
testing of performance of various RIA

